# Greetings Brethren!



## Matt Ross (Jun 27, 2019)

My name is Matt Ross and I am a Master Mason from the State of Michigan Free and Accepted Masons. I work in the IT department for the State of Michigan and am an independent musician in my free time. Looking forward to interacting with other brothers here!


----------



## Brother JC (Jun 27, 2019)

Greetings, and welcome!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jun 27, 2019)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Matt Ross (Jun 27, 2019)

Thank you, brothers! Glad to be here!


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 28, 2019)

Welcome Brother!

Mike


----------



## Winter (Jun 28, 2019)

Welcome Brother!

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Bloke (Jul 1, 2019)

Greetings and Welcome !


----------



## bro.william (Jul 6, 2019)

what kind of music?


----------

